# What color/pattern is this beautiful girl???



## Binkalette (Nov 25, 2009)

I work at a shelter and love cat coat colors and patterns, but I can't figure out what to call this girl! What do you think??


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

wow! i have never seen coloring like that, she is beautiful!!

sorry I can't help with naming the color pattern, I just wanted to say how pretty she is. I hope she finds a great home


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gorgeous vanilla and chocolate swirls!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! That's the most unusual color I've ever seen in a cat. My guess is *Chocolate Calico*. You should put her in a cat show in the HHP (Household Pet) class, and I'm sure the judges would be stunned at her beauty.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah that's a weird pattern!

The mask looks sort-of like Robin. Start a new breed and call it the Robin Cat!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Wow! She's stunning!

From what I can see there's a few different genes at work: colorpoint (aka Siamese) from her eyes and the way her points are darker, calico/torti from the blending of orange, Brown, and white, as well as dilute which males her genetically black bits chocolate Brown, and her orange cream.

Amazing.....I'd love more pics if possible!

As far as what to call her, I'd go with 'dilute calico colorpoint/Siamese'.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It almost looks like her face was starting out as a Ragdoll, then the colors just started dancing and twirling all over. I'll bet she doesn't stay at the shelter long. She has the sweetest face. What's her name?


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW what a very beautiful lil girl & those eye's are to die for xxxxxxx gorgeous

I have also never seen colouring like this but I like the Vanilla & chocolate swirl's


----------



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep, I too would LOVE LOVE LOVE this girl, simply stunning colors !

I like the Chocolate swirl label ! lol
or MOCHA FOAM


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i want this cat. if i didn't already have one too many . . .

she doesn't look like anything else really, but maybe something they call dilute calico? there are dilute calico rex, persian, ragdoll, munchkin, all that but they all look different.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh wow how unique! So gorgeous. I am going to go with others and say Chocolate calico. I have seen a (very) few chocolate tortis before and they had a lot of the brown swirls, but not the white. so I am leaning that way on this girl.

here is a pic of a girl with similar coloring (not pattern) labeled as a chocolate calico


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

seal tortie point bi-colour, or seal tortie point. can't see her underside in those pics but she has bi-colour facial markings.



> she doesn't look like anything else really, but maybe something they call dilute calico?


Dilute calico is not a colour in itself, dilute refers to more than one colour - lilac, blue.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with Missy, she's a seal tortie point and white cat. 

There are several spots on her that are clearly black (eg tail tip, ears) so no dilution or chocolate but "seal" (the colorpoint name for black). There are some brownish spots but that's just the effect of the colorpoint gene, it makes black look a little brownish sometimes.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

She is pretty!! The name Mocha came to me instantly, and Latte after that. lol.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep coming back to look at this beautiful girl how I hope she find's a forever home that will cherish her & love her as she should be loved.

she is simply stunning & extremely regal xxxx

how on earth did she end up at a shelter!!!! how do any of these poor beautiful babies end up at a shelter is beyoned me


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Victoriax said:


> I keep coming back to look at this beautiful girl how I hope she find's a forever home that will cherish her & love her as she should be loved.
> 
> she is simply stunning & extremely regal xxxx
> 
> how on earth did she end up at a shelter!!!! how do any of these poor beautiful babies end up at a shelter is beyoned me


people are sick. just watch the animal control show on animal planet sometime. or don't actually, sometimes people do the most wrong things. there was a guy living in a single hotel room and he had 13 or 17 cats and animal control was called to make him get rid of them. they were all really nice cats and he was taking good care of them, there were just way too many cats in a single room and the smell was bothering other tenants. a mother cat had kittens and they were all fostered to one home. i think his biggest problem was that he didn't have the money to spay or neuter them and they were breeding  (animal control let him keep 3 cats and paid to have them fixed for him).



> Dilute calico is not a colour in itself, dilute refers to more than one colour - lilac, blue.


k thanks. i know nothing about calicos tbh lol, just taking a stab at it. the only breed i really know anything about is siamese, and even their color point classifications have changed. i don't remember cream and lynx and flame point but they have obviously become valid in the last 40 years or so.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

*your cat's coat*

Hi,

First of all, I have to say that she is a beauty!

Concerning the coat colour and pattern, I am sharing this very intereseting paper with you. It talks exactly about this subject!

here is the link

A trait is some aspect of an organism that can be described or measured

sandyrivers


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

She is one of the most beautiful cats I've ever seen.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

She definitely looks like a part Siamese with a muted-calico pattern. Gorgeous.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Regarding tv shows with people and awful things they do, Rescue Ink is one of those bad but good ones(they get saved from bad endings, by these big ol' biker guys!!) I have a hard time watching it sometimes because of the awful situations these poor animals are in, but it really is a great show, and rescue group.


----------



## Binkalette (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Her name is Trouble and she was surrendered to the shelter by her owners because they were moving or some such silly thing. She is 4 years old.
Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Short Hair | Fergus Falls, MN | Trouble


----------



## Binkalette (Nov 25, 2009)

sandyrivers said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I have to say that she is a beauty!
> 
> ...


Interesting read! Thank you for sharing that! Now if I can just remember it all..


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

That is one gorgeous cat! I agree that she looks to be a tortie colorpoint/bi-color. This would explain why she is very dark (orange & black) around her ears/mask/tail & lighter (browns & creams) on the warmer regions of her body. Her eyes are so striking against that color pattern too 




sandyrivers said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I have to say that she is a beauty!
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing this wonderful resource! I'm especially impressed with their explanation of the red/orange trait. People often mistakenly think that the red & black colors are controlled by the same genes; however they are actually controlled by the interaction of two different gene sets.


----------

